# Icone en bas d'ecran IOS 10



## Bigouze59 (12 Avril 2017)

Bonjour a tous,
Je viens vers vous car un sujet m'agace depuis quelque temps.
J'ai un iphone 6S avec MAJ à jour, ma
Femme un iphone SE à jour également. Sur son iphone, une icone est présente en bas a gauche de son écran verrouillé, mais pas sur le mien. Son icone est facebook mais après peu importe, je veux juste comprendre pourquoi après examen de ses réglages et des miens, moi je n'ai pas cette icône.
Merci d'avance


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Je sais plus si c'est l'appli la plus utilisée ou la dernière utilisée mais chez toi, ça marche pas !
J'ai le même iPhone et je l'ai.
P'tit bug surement... peut-être handoff qui est en cause !


----------



## Bigouze59 (12 Avril 2017)

oui, il doit y avoir un réglage mais impossible à trouver


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Déconnecte toi de ton profil iCloud et connecte toi de nouveau pour voir !
Redémarre l' iPhone ...


----------



## lineakd (12 Avril 2017)

@Bigouze59, regarde l'app réglages/général/handoff/ si "handoff" est activé.


----------



## Bigouze59 (12 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Déconnecte toi de ton profil iCloud et connecte toi de nouveau pour voir !
> Redémarre l' iPhone ...


C'est fait mais malheureusement ça n'as pas résolu mon soucis :/


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Et t'as suivi le conseil de @lineakd ?


----------



## Bigouze59 (12 Avril 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @Bigouze59, regarde l'app réglages/général/handoff/ si "handoff" est activé.


Oui il l'est, j'ai même essayer de le désactiver, réactiver et redémarrer.


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Si tu sauvegardes ton iPhone sur iTunes et que tu le réinitialises puis tu remets ta sauvegarde, je pense que ça règlera le bug de cette daube d' iOS 10 !!!  (oui... oui... c'est une version truffée de bugs et de plus en plus à la ramasse par rapport à nos besoins).

Par contre, pour les émoticones : c'est top !


----------



## lineakd (13 Avril 2017)

@Bigouze59, est ce que tes deux appareils sont connectés sur le même compte iCloud, que le wifi et le Bluetooth sont activés?

As tu essayé d'appuyer deux fois sur le bouton home pour voir si l'icône apparaît quand tu n'es pas sur l'écran de verrouillage?


----------



## Bigouze59 (13 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Si tu sauvegardes ton iPhone sur iTunes et que tu le réinitialises puis tu remets ta sauvegarde, je pense que ça règlera le bug de cette daube d' iOS 10 !!!  (oui... oui... c'est une version truffée de bugs et de plus en plus à la ramasse par rapport à nos besoins).
> 
> Par contre, pour les émoticones : c'est top !


Cela n'as rien changé non plus :/


----------



## Bigouze59 (13 Avril 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @Bigouze59, est ce que tes deux appareils sont connectés sur le même compte iCloud, que le wifi et le Bluetooth sont activés?
> 
> As tu essayé d'appuyer deux fois sur le bouton home pour voir si l'icône apparaît quand tu n'es pas sur l'écran de verrouillage?


Non les appareils n'ont pas le meme compte icloud, par contre des fois (chez nous) le meme wifi.


----------



## Bigouze59 (13 Avril 2017)

il doit y avoir un onglet dans les réglages mais je ne vois pas du tout où...


----------



## lineakd (13 Avril 2017)

@Bigouze59, je suppose que le compte de icloud de ta femme est connecté sur deux appareils chez toi alors que ton compte iCloud n'est connecté que sur un appareil, ton iphone.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2017)

C'est peut-être dû aux suggestions Siri, avez-vous activé cette option?
Je n'ai pas non plus cette icône, sauf lorsque je branche des écouteurs jack, mais j'avais désactivé les suggestions Siri.


----------



## kasimodem (16 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

C'est la fonction d'applications suggérées, ça se règle dans les paramètres


----------



## Bigouze59 (17 Avril 2017)

217ae1 a dit:


> C'est peut-être dû aux suggestions Siri, avez-vous activé cette option?
> Je n'ai pas non plus cette icône, sauf lorsque je branche des écouteurs jack, mais j'avais désactivé les suggestions Siri.


oui cette option est activé mais rien ne change :/


----------



## Bigouze59 (17 Avril 2017)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est la fonction d'applications suggérées, ça se règle dans les paramètres


bonjour, savez vous dans quel onglet cela se trouve? merci


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

C'est pas dans "localisation " --> Services système ?


----------



## Samosatom (21 Juillet 2017)

J'ai trouvé la solution pour avoir ce fameuse icône il faut aller dans la page de gauche sur l'écran verrouillé puis aller sur modifier puis ensuite cochez suggestion avec l'icône de Siri et normalement ça marche en tout cas pour moi ça a été le cas.


----------

